# Auxiliary Aluminum T-track fence for your Table Saw



## pbriggs8 (May 17, 2016)

Recently I made an inexpensive auxiliary rip fence for my table saw & attached router table. My primary purpose in building this fence was to add an aluminum t-track fence to the original equipment rip fence. The auxiliary fence can then be used to connect various clamping devices, jigs, or sacrificial fences to either side of the rip fence for various projects that I want to make.

My original desire for this type of fence began when I came across the Very Super Cool tools website, but these types of fences are quite expensive and require a Beisemeyer style table saw (which I don't have).

Table Saw Fence System With Interchangable Table Saw Fences!

Then I came across Bob Van ****'s video for a Multi-Use Tablesaw Rip Fence (Fine Woodworking #231), and I thought that I might be able to modify his design for my purposes.

Multi-Use Tablesaw Rip Fence - Fine Woodworking Video

and this woodworkingtalk post:

Plans for this Auxillary rip fence? - Woodworking Talk - Woodworkers Forum

I then found out that Rockler has a 36" length of multi-track aluminum available for $25, and that's when I decided to try to build this auxiliary fence for my portable 10" Delta table saw.

One of the really nice features about this auxiliary fence is that you can disassemble it to make modifications (e.g., add more mounting holes, etc.). The original design was glued together making disassembly impossible.

Details of the construction of this fence can be found at Instructables.com for the following project:

Auxiliary Aluminum T-track Fence for Your Table Saw for under $50

Auxiliary Aluminum T-track Fence for Your Table Saw for under $50


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Paul I will say one thing, you done a good job on this. I am sure this is going to help you in many ways.


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks for the demo.


----------



## Everend (Mar 15, 2013)

What size clamps did you use? I'm looking on Amazon for clamps and there looks to be a huge variety of that style.

thanks
Everend


----------



## Everend (Mar 15, 2013)

Also do you know why Bob Van **** put holes in the face of his table saw fence? Are these just finger holes to grab or hang the fence or is there another purpose?


----------



## pbriggs8 (May 17, 2016)

Everend - I used the 20301 Horizontal Quick-Release Toggle Clamp from Amazon, but I suppose most general purpose toggle clamps would work.


----------



## pbriggs8 (May 17, 2016)

Everend - I didn't purchase Bob Van ****'s plans, so I'm not sure what the other holes are for. Perhaps someone who owns the plans can tell us. These may be for another jig that he wants to attach.


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

Just for reference, here is the fence someone turned me on to for my Unifence. It's extra heavy duty, but more expensive, of course. Now, a couple years later, I only use my stock fence once in a while.

https://www.amazon.com/Uni-t-fence-...YHYH6?ie=UTF8&ref_=pe_385040_30332200_TE_item


----------

